# Threads disappearing from my Threads Started



## disco (Nov 19, 2013)

When I did a search today using the Threads Started link from my profile, several of the threads I started had disappeared. I was able to find them through searches and linked pictures so they are still on the forums, they just don't show in my Threads Started. 

Has anyone else had a similar problem?

Is there anyway to get them back as I refer to them often.

Thanks.

Disco


----------



## daveomak (Nov 20, 2013)

Disco....  some moderator probably doesn't realize you are allowed to advertise, in your signature line, and is deleting them due to the "inconsistent" no links policy......  Paid members are treated as "advertisers" for the reason, they pay to belong to the forum...


----------



## disco (Nov 20, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Disco....  some moderator probably doesn't realize you are allowed to advertise, in your signature line, and is deleting them due to the "inconsistent" no links policy......  Paid members are treated as "advertisers" for the reason, they pay to belong to the forum...


Sigh. That would be unfortunate.

Disco


----------



## mr t 59874 (Nov 20, 2013)

Disco said:


> When I did a search today using the Threads Started link from my profile, several of the threads I started had disappeared. I was able to find them through searches and linked pictures so they are still on the forums, they just don't show in my Threads Started.
> 
> Has anyone else had a similar problem?
> 
> ...





DaveOmak said:


> Disco....  some moderator probably doesn't realize you are allowed to advertise, in your signature line, and is deleting them due to the "inconsistent" no links policy......  Paid members are treated as "advertisers" for the reason, they pay to belong to the forum...


Yes I am loosing them also and would like all of them reinstated.  It is a real PITA as I refer to them often.

  If this is one of the benefits of being a premier member, keep the support money, but cancel my premier membership.

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## disco (Nov 20, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Yes I am loosing them also and would like all of them reinstated.  It is a real PITA as I refer to them often.
> 
> If this is one of the benefits of being a premier member, keep the support money, but cancel my premier membership.
> 
> ...


I agree with the aggravation factor but I am trying to be balanced in my take on it. This is a great forum and I am willing to bite the bullet on some technical problems. However, I will take a day soon and print out all my posts to a PDF.

Disco


----------



## mr t 59874 (Nov 20, 2013)

Disco said:


> I agree with the aggravation factor but I am trying to be balanced in my take on it. This is a great forum and I am willing to bite the bullet on some technical problems. However, I will take a day soon and print out all my posts to a PDF.
> 
> Disco


Oh, I agree Big D.  I am not saying that I won't continue to support the forum, it's just that if not being listed as a premier member will help, for technical reasons, I hope they will remove me.   Hopefully they can go back in their deleted files and reinstate the threads started.

Tom


----------



## disco (Nov 20, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Oh, I agree Big D.  I am not saying that I won't continue to support the forum, it's just that if not being listed as a premier member will help, for technical reasons, I hope they will remove me.   Hopefully they can go back in their deleted files and reinstate the threads started.
> 
> Tom


I hear you re the premier. If you had pictures in all the posts, you still can go to your albums in your profile and can link to the threads from there.

Disco


----------



## mr t 59874 (Nov 20, 2013)

Disco said:


> I hear you re the premier. If you had pictures in all the posts, you still can go to your albums in your profile and can link to the threads from there.
> 
> Disco


Thanks, but hope I won't have to go to the problem to do that.

Tom


----------



## foamheart (Nov 20, 2013)

I reported the same loss of files on the 9th. They disappeared the day after the big Microsoft Update that week. I used IE and also had some other bugs I assume resulted from the updates.

To move anything, Copy/paste; before I simply highlited and right clicked, got the permission pop-up then it was accomplished when accepted. Now I have to copy to, then paste from word icon on their message toolbar. Now the right click functions no longer work.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Nov 20, 2013)

Sounds like one of those " It will be fixed by the end of November deals".  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Tom


----------



## foamheart (Nov 20, 2013)

The computer software all works off the FM principal, "Frickin Magic"! I have great respect for anyone that can clean up/fix a store bought board software cause conflicts always arise.


----------



## themule69 (Nov 22, 2013)

I too have lost a lot of threads. It is a PITA. I hope they fix the problem soon. It has nothing to do with being a premer member.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 22, 2013)

Got me too.  And haven't yet posted that many so as to afford to lose any.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Danny


----------



## mr t 59874 (Nov 22, 2013)

themule69 said:


> I too have lost a lot of threads. It is a PITA. I hope they fix the problem soon. It has nothing to do with being a premer member.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


Thanks David.

Tom


----------

